# R32 GT-R Black carbon/sud coming out of the tail pipe



## JaytheGreat (Dec 22, 2020)

Hi everyone I just want to apologise if I'm posting this on the wrong area. I recently purchased a 1992 R32 SKYLINE GT-R in the states I did see or have any issues at the time of the purchase drove it home about 260 miles back home no issues let it sit for a few days and start it up and did some research and found out it was revving too high it was idling right around 1,400 RPM ended up fixing that issue got it down to around a thousand and I noticed the car sounded like it was misfiring the previous owner had changed a spark plugs to iridium found out they weren't gapped properly took them out on cylinder for the spark plug had quite a bit of oil on it all the other plugs looked fine ended up doing a complete oil flush twice just to make sure I had fresh fluid put in Platinum plugs as well gapped them properly same issue just black sud coming out of the tailpipe engine sounds fine no knocking when I drive it and the lower RPMs there's a bit of a hesitation in the RPMs but once you get past three grand car runs well until around 5,000 RPM you get a slight hesitation sometimes but after a couple of runs there's no issue going through the RPM band from 3 all the way up to 7k so then I thought it might be the ignition coils ended up changing them now to the R35 ignition coil conversion kit that didn't help same issue ends up changing the fuel injector on cylinder number four that helped with acceleration in the response from the engine that still has a slight misfire not sure where I should do if I should switch to copper plugs or should I keep the iridiums I'll post a few pictures of the Platinum plugs and a video of what's coming out of the tailpipe any help or suggestions are greatly appreciated thank you guys. I tried to upload a video but the site won't let me I'll try to put up a link via youtube


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

What’s the ecu ?


----------



## r33brett (Apr 15, 2019)

Video won't play, but looks like what my old gtr did when it was running mega rich and also I'm guessing you aren't running a cat either, if it helps as mentioning my old car did this and it was down to running way too rich, if you haven't used the car for a long time or even given it a good run then that doesn't help, but I'd be looking into the ecu side of things and it's map if it's aftermarket.


----------



## JaytheGreat (Dec 22, 2020)

Stock ECU no tune. Mods that are done to the car are intake and exhaust with a cat that's how I purchased it. 

Sent from my GM1917 using Tapatalk


----------



## JaytheGreat (Dec 22, 2020)

Hey sorry to hear the video didn't work I'll post a new link and make the video public 



. Also I am running a cat it's a short high flow cat I'll put a picture up. 













Sent from my GM1917 using Tapatalk


----------



## MS33 (Jun 27, 2007)

Hav you tried this? 
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&sou...FYjZlwmV30m7vOT[/URL]"]Fixing Your Rb26 Afm's


----------



## GTRStephen (Aug 29, 2010)

If all cylinders were sooty I’d agree with it running too rich. If it’s only one then it might be an oil leak in the valve stem seal on that cylinder 

it’s really hard to confirm that without taking the engine apart, but it could be worth doing a compression test to see if you’ve got a leaking valve on the troublesome cylinder


----------



## JaytheGreat (Dec 22, 2020)

Yes I did try this also did find any issues.

Sent from my GM1917 using Tapatalk


----------



## JaytheGreat (Dec 22, 2020)

So I did do a compression test and I was getting 150 psi in all cylinders I even use the borescope to see inside the cylinder. Cylinder walls and the Piston looked fine in cylinder number four the Piston had a a bit more carbon on it or wet oil compared to others. I'm thinking about maybe doing a leak down test next but I will say I do believe it's running rich you can kind of smell it in the exhaust fumes.

Sent from my GM1917 using Tapatalk


----------



## 4wdnoob (Sep 1, 2009)

Have you had the injectors checked? Maybe no4 is not flowing right?


----------



## JaytheGreat (Dec 22, 2020)

Yeah so I do believe that was an issue with the injector on number four so I ended up replacing it with a different one I got off of another GTR and right away I felt a big difference with how quickly the car would respond when I would press the accelerator pedal. The video I posted is with the new injector installed. A part of me is thinking I need to take it on a long road trip put some miles on it see if that helps and clears up everything if that doesn't work but aftermarket ECU in it and get it tune properly

Sent from my GM1917 using Tapatalk


----------



## jm323232 (Mar 22, 2020)

My car is also running rich and I will be replacing the O2 sensors. If you have a consult scanner or in car meter display, the O2 voltage values can be read to see if there is a malfunction.


----------



## JaytheGreat (Dec 22, 2020)

Ok I will try this I just ordered the part to replace the O2 sensor I'll update you guys once the parts come in. Thank you for your help!!!

Sent from my GM1917 using Tapatalk


----------

